

Ask HN: Do you have images of Jerry Garcia writing code? - oddshocks

Hey man I&#x27;m just curious if anyone has any pics of Jerry Garcia of the Grateful Dead writing Python scripts or anything ill like that.
======
phokeu
who is jerry garcia

